# Discussion about 1st Vegas 300 w/ Oly equipment



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

This was started up in the Fita forum and has not been definitive. Curious if anyone remembers or has access to the records. Thanks.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2400312


----------

